#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  فروش کیس دسته دوم

## امید.اکبری

سلام خدمت عزیزان
در این تاپیک سعی میشود کیس های دسته دوم تمیز ارائه داده شود.
قیمت 15000 تومان

----------

*imanfc*,*mmm3*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*yx700*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## hamed_hp

سلام
بنده خریدار کیس دسته دوم هستم اگه موردی داشتید لطفا اطلاع بدید

----------

*imanfc*,*RSMMM*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
ب فروشگاه من خوش آمدید.ببخشید ک اینجا نمایشگاه نیست و تمامی قطعاتی ک اینجا میزارم موجود میباشند و برای فروش هستند.
پیشاپیش از همکاری شما سپاسگذارم.

----------

*alireza771*,*imanfc*,*latifk200*,*mmm3*,*RSMMM*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------

